# Spitfire Albion v3 update teaser video



## Synesthesia (May 10, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I just wanted to share with you all a quick look at the forthcoming *free* update to Albion. The content is finished, we are checking for the next few days, then it will be encoded by NI which I guess will take around 2-3 weeks (possibly less).

As soon as we have the content back, we'll get it up on our S3 servers and out to everyone.

So - here's the new content: 

*Albion Orchestra* - Horns/Bones unison, Legato, Longs and Shorts
*Darwin Percussion* - XL Cymbals, XL Cymbals 2, XL Tams/Gongs
*Brunel Loops* - a collection of fabulous esoteric stuff, tempo syncable as before

I'm attaching a list of the Cymbals Ensemble perfs below for those interested! (played by Paul Clarvis and Rob Millett) 

Paul :D



*XL Cymbals 1*

C3 Piatti ringout
D3 Piatti ringout 2
E3 Piatti muted
F3 Piatti muted 2
G3 Piatti muted short
A3 Piatti muted short 2
C4 Piatti Schwoo
D4 Piatti Schwoo 2
E4 Piatti Sizzle
F4 Piatti Sizzle 2

C5 Small Cym FX - Swell
D5 Small Cym FX - Swell 2
E5 Small Cym FX - Swell Faster
F5 Small Cym FX - Swell Faster 2
G5 Small Cym FX - Choke
A5 Small Cym FX - Choke 2
B5 Small Cym FX - China Choke
C6 Small Cym FX - China Choke 2
D6 Small Cym FX - Bell hit
E6 Small Cym FX - Bell hit 2


*XL Cymbals 2

*C1 Med Cym FX - Swell
D1 Med Cym FX - Swell 2
E1 Med Cym FX - Swell Faster
F1 Med Cym FX - Swell Faster 2
G1 Med Cym FX - Choke
A1 Med Cym FX - Choke 2
B1 Med Cym FX - Bell hit
C2 Med Cym FX - Bell hit 2

C3 Large Cym FX - Swell
D3 Large Cym FX - Swell 2
E3 Large Cym FX - Swell Faster
F3 Large Cym FX - Swell Faster 2
G3 Large Cym FX - Choke
A3 Large Cym FX - Bell hit


*XL Tams Gongs*

C1 Tams 32" and 40" - Ringout
D1 Tams 32" and 40" - Ringout 2
E1 Tams 32" and 40" - Choke
F1 Tams 32" and 40" - Choke 2
G1 Tams 32" and 40" - Swell soft
A1 Tams 32" and 40" - Swell slow
B1 Tams 32" and 40" - Swell fast
C2 Tams 32" and 40" - Scrape
D2 Tams 32" and 40" - Scrape 2
E2 Tams 32" and 40" - Sizzle
F2 Tams 32" and 40" - Sizzle 2

C3 Wind Gongs - Ringout
D3 Wind Gongs - Choke
E3 Wind Gongs - Choke 2
F3 Wind Gongs - Swell
G3 Wind Gongs - Swell 2
A3 Wind Gongs - Swell slow choked
B3 Wind Gongs - Swell slow choked 2
C4 Wind Gongs - Swell fast choked
D4 Wind Gongs - Swell fast choked 2
E4 Wind Gongs - Scrape
F4 Wind Gongs - Scrape 2
G4 Wind Gongs - Sizzle
A4 Wind Gongs - Sizzle 2


----------



## mark812 (May 10, 2012)

Amazing. You guys are great and your libraries are top-notch. Please consider doing a string library..just a little bit cheaper than your bespoke libraries. For us poor composers. :mrgreen:


----------



## Chriss Ons (May 10, 2012)

This is exemplary service and very exciting news, indeed. 
Thank you for putting so much effort into the updating of these libraries. I've had Albion for only 2 months now, and we're already on v3 !
I couldn't be happier with the Spitfire products I own so far - they are simply amazing.


----------



## Synesthesia (May 10, 2012)

Thanks very much guys - your kind comments are much appreciated!

We've got some exciting stuff coming soon!


----------



## JT (May 10, 2012)

Paul,

Thanks for the video. Really looking forward to this update and whatever other surprises you've got planned.

JT


----------



## krisol11 (May 10, 2012)

Wow!!


----------



## ryanstrong (May 10, 2012)

Love the mid range brass!! Yes such great products. I really like the room and tonal quality of all the instruments.


----------



## MA-Simon (May 10, 2012)

Wow, wasn´t expecting it this soon. Awesome!
I also love your take on round robin legato, great. Will there be experimental RR for the normal longs too? Btw. I hope you do the same with the Solo Strings too.


----------



## ryanstrong (May 10, 2012)

Oh and I forgot to comment... FREE update!? I mean I could expect that if it was just programming changes maybe, but new sampled instruments too. Rad.


----------



## Marko Zirkovich (May 10, 2012)

Just an advance warning - you might want to create a special filter rule for your Spitfire e-mail account. Otherwise my constant barrage of e-mails asking if the update is ready for download might get on your nerves. :twisted: 
Seriously though, thanks for the already great existing libraries and for your commitment to improving them even more.
Looking forward to the download links (whenever they are ready) and am curious about your announcement as well. I fear for my poor credit card. >8o


----------



## midphase (May 10, 2012)

Very cool!!! You guys, LASS and Project SAM seem to be winning the best prize for most awesome updates ever!


----------



## paulcole (May 10, 2012)

That's a really good update. Thanks Paul!


----------



## Diffusor (May 10, 2012)

Synesthesia @ Thu May 10 said:


> Thanks very much guys - your kind comments are much appreciated!
> 
> We've got some exciting stuff coming soon!



I think it would be awesome to continue on the Albion line with expansion packs that extend and fill in the blanks of Albion, like separate sections for strings and more articulations.


----------



## mark812 (May 10, 2012)

Diffusor @ Thu May 10 said:


> Synesthesia @ Thu May 10 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks very much guys - your kind comments are much appreciated!
> ...



Great idea, Albion would become one of the most comprehensive libraries available. It's already one of the best sounding libs.


----------



## Diffusor (May 10, 2012)

mark812 @ Thu May 10 said:


> Diffusor @ Thu May 10 said:
> 
> 
> > Synesthesia @ Thu May 10 said:
> ...



Yeah. I just got Adagio and while I love the different style legatos and articulations I like the general sound of Albion better.


----------



## ryanstrong (May 10, 2012)

mark812 @ Thu May 10 said:


> Diffusor @ Thu May 10 said:
> 
> 
> > Synesthesia @ Thu May 10 said:
> ...



+1 Love this. Would LOOOVE to see separate sections for the strings. 

As mentioned, the sweet yet natural sound of this library is what won me over.


----------



## Diffusor (May 10, 2012)

rystro @ Thu May 10 said:


> mark812 @ Thu May 10 said:
> 
> 
> > Diffusor @ Thu May 10 said:
> ...



Also, I think the whole "branding" of Albion with the whole steampunk 19th century romanticism is absolute win.


----------



## JT (May 10, 2012)

I would love to have separate sections. Albion is my goto VI when I'm sketching ideas and writing, but when I'm making final tracks I end up using other VI's like LASS, CB....

I would really prefer to stay with Albion all the way as I prefer its sound to everything else I have.


----------



## Justus (May 10, 2012)

Amazing! Love the Mid Brass!
You know how business works: Satisfy your customers not your purse. :wink:


----------



## Kralc (May 10, 2012)

I cannot wait for this. That mid brass sounds fantastic! I was only expecting a legato patch, but longs and shorts as well?!

And a little +1 to the expansions idea.


----------



## ryanstrong (May 10, 2012)

Diffusor @ Thu May 10 said:


> Also, I think the whole "branding" of Albion with the whole steampunk 19th century romanticism is absolute win.



Couldn't agree more and I actually emailed them about this being in the creative/marketing business, I love their branding!


----------



## Diffusor (May 10, 2012)

rystro @ Thu May 10 said:


> Diffusor @ Thu May 10 said:
> 
> 
> > Also, I think the whole "branding" of Albion with the whole steampunk 19th century romanticism is absolute win.
> ...



Cool. I work in advertising too.


----------



## Scrianinoff (May 10, 2012)

Paul, you didn't promise too much a few months ago when talking about the v3 update. The mid brass and the cymbals sound fabulous!

I am hoping, not silently anymore, that you will go back to Air and redo the bespoke range as a commercial version, with all you learned in the meantime. Is this false hope, Paul and Christian?


----------



## SPOTS (May 10, 2012)

I bought my first Spitfire product just a few weeks ago, and I must say I love their instruments as much as their care for their customers. Top notch support and service.

Looking forward for this update.

I also saw on their website they have a new lab product coming out soon. Very cool of them to keep developing this catalogue which aims at donating to a great organization.

I am a very happy customer... still hoping to see a walkthrough video on Solo Violin sometime soon


----------



## ryanstrong (May 10, 2012)

Diffusor @ Thu May 10 said:


> Cool. I work in advertising too.



_OFF TOPIC:_
Have you seen AMC's The Pitch (http://www.amctv.com/shows/the-pitch)? I actually really like it, fun to see how every agency's process is so different.


----------



## Diffusor (May 10, 2012)

rystro @ Thu May 10 said:


> Diffusor @ Thu May 10 said:
> 
> 
> > Cool. I work in advertising too.
> ...




haha Actually, I work for one of the agencies that did a Pitch episode. I would have probably been in it even but the brief was focused more on broadcast, which actually gave me relief as I didn't want to be on reality tv. lol My only critical thoughts on the show is that they really don't go into the actual process that much, and overplay the drama obviously. They shot a 100 hours of footage and had to edit it all down for the hour format between two agencies.

Sorry for the off-topic divergence.


----------



## ryanstrong (May 10, 2012)

Diffusor @ Thu May 10 said:


> rystro @ Thu May 10 said:
> 
> 
> > Diffusor @ Thu May 10 said:
> ...



Why did I have a feeling you were going to say that?! That's awesome! I agree, I think they over-dramatize things, but hey that's television. What I would love to see more of is the processing of the decision from the client's perspective as to WHY or WHY NOT they chose a particular agency. I mean they give topical reasonings but I would love to really get into the client's brain and their perspective.


----------



## Joao Bernardo (May 10, 2012)

Great update, the new brass and cymbals (just finished a piece for percussion with spitfire percussion - wonderful library), the new ostinatum engine and the legato round robin, very good.
Can't wait for it!

+1 for separate sections


----------



## synthetic (May 10, 2012)

Wow, this looks great. Thanks guys. 

I had totally forgotten about the celli shorts until I saw your last two libraries. After watching the previous one especially (full cue in Albion you posted on FB this week), I realized how much I'm underusing this lib. I need to use it a lot more, such a lovely fat sound. It's my top recommendation for people just getting started, too.


----------



## shakuman (May 10, 2012)

wow! thanks Paul it sounds amazing. o/~


----------



## ryanstrong (May 10, 2012)

synthetic @ Thu May 10 said:


> Wow, this looks great. Thanks guys.
> 
> I had totally forgotten about the celli shorts until I saw your last two libraries. After watching the previous one especially (full cue in Albion you posted on FB this week), I realized how much I'm underusing this lib. I need to use it a lot more, such a lovely fat sound. It's my top recommendation for people just getting started, too.



I too had that same realization after watching Paul's full cue in Albion video. Keep up the videos Spitfire, they do a good job at showing off the product and you guys certainly have nothing to hide.


----------



## marcotronic (May 11, 2012)

Wow! The mid brass sounds wonderful! Great to hear you guys are giving us another update for free. Thank you very much!

One thing about the video(s): Maybe you could raise the volume of the speech in future videos - I have to crank up my volume here quite a bit to understand what you are saying and when you suddenly play some loud passages my speakers are exploding... 

Thanks
Marco


----------



## dedersen (May 11, 2012)

What in incredibly generous update! Can't believe we're getting so much new stuff for free. Those new mid brass patches sound gorgeous.


----------



## Robse (May 11, 2012)

Really looking forward to this! Sounds great and thanks for the support and continous development of Albion! This makes me really feel to have invested my money very well


----------



## Winslow (May 11, 2012)

Dear Paul,

thanks a lot for this amazing update!!!
As said before I really love the spitfire and the LASS aproach of living libraries! That's why I don't have to think so hard whether I buy your libraries or not. I have all your commercial products so far and love them! 

And now to your announcement that there is exciting stuff coming soon. Please make sure it is exciting and big!!! I still have my 25% discount coupon from Albion! 

Cheers,
Winslow


----------



## adg21 (May 11, 2012)

The big cymbals sound amazing. They are not annoying and bright, huge stereo field. My epic percussion collection will be complete.


----------



## Synesthesia (May 11, 2012)

Hi everyone - 

Thanks for the incredibly kind and positive comments!

Spots - I'll do a walkthrough of the solo strings next week - we have some extra Viola content coming shortly, its edited but we haven't implemented it yet. Hopefully within the next two weeks.

We'll have some more info on our next project next week!

Thanks,

Paul :D


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (May 11, 2012)

Thanks so much for the great support guys!
Really looking forward to the next update!


----------



## Apina (May 11, 2012)

Seems like an excellent update. 

A lot of respect for the Spitfire team. Great products, steady interaction with customers, amazing updates!


----------



## SPOTS (May 11, 2012)

+1.

Thanks Paul. Looking forward to the video walkthrough and the announcement.

Re the video, I noticed you raised the volume of your voice a tad vs previous videos, but it's still too low. I'd love to not have to crank up the volume of my speakers (for the sake of my ears)  
I'd really appreciate if you could balance it better. Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## mark812 (May 11, 2012)

midphase @ Thu May 10 said:


> Very cool!!! You guys, LASS and Project SAM seem to be winning the best prize for most awesome updates ever!



Not 8dio? :lol:


----------



## guitarholic (May 14, 2012)

That's great news. Thanks Paul


----------



## Ozymandias (May 14, 2012)

Hi Paul,

Are there any additional MIDI-learnable controls in the v3 Ostinatum (besides key, velocity and pattern length from v2)?

Looks and sounds like a great update. 

Cheers,

Ben


----------



## Daniel James (May 14, 2012)

Really looking forward to this! Great work guys.

Dan


----------



## Diffusor (May 18, 2012)

Anybody see this yet? http://www.spitfireaudio.com/albion-ii-loegria.html

doh! Didn't see the other thread.


----------



## adg21 (May 22, 2012)

I guess this isn't far off...looking forward to it!


----------



## Synesthesia (May 22, 2012)

Not too far!


----------



## Ryan Scully (May 22, 2012)

Just had a play through with the new Ostinatum v3 patch in the solo strings update - SO awesome! Can't wait for that functionality in Albion on top of all the awesome content you guys have added.


Well done Spitfire!!



Ryan :D


----------



## Steve Steele (May 22, 2012)

Hey Paul - Question. This kind of has to do with this video. I own Albion. And when I bring up the velocity in any of the orchestral instruments, especially the hi brass, hi strings, and hi winds, it clips the audio in Kontakt. I have to rebalance the volumes between the hi and low instruments, which messes with the velocities a little bit. In other words, I have a little trouble mixing the two, and them hearing them in a mix. Any advice?

I noticed in Session String Pro, when I load an instrument, it loads at -6.0db.

Is this a Kontakt programming issue? I noticed you were turning down the volume in the video too.

Also, I'm guessing ALBION II - LOEGRIA is a new and different product and not Albion v3?

Those chamber strings in ALBION II - LOEGRIA sound FANTASTIC! That's the sound I'm looking for! The only thing though is that you mention that it's perfect for "Choral" writing, using the Hi and Low model again, I can't separate the Cellos from the Basses, and the Violins from the Violas, or am I mistaken?

If that's the case I tempted to get your solo strings or LASS FC.

Thanks o-[][]-o


----------



## Inductance (May 30, 2012)

Just walking by... and glancing over to see what's up... :mrgreen:


----------



## Kralc (May 30, 2012)

Nightwatch: My Albion loads as -6.0 by default, I think you can go into Kontakt preferences or instruments options to set it as a default.


----------



## rpaillot (May 31, 2012)

I'm surprised we dont talk a lot about spirefire percussions.

I couldnt find any good walkthrough ( except the wood and metals ) .
How do the cymbals sound ? snares ? timps?


----------



## Mr. Anxiety (May 31, 2012)

rpaillot - This library sounds fantastic. I use it as my default orch perc library for sure.

Mr A


----------



## ryanstrong (Jun 1, 2012)

Yep +1 for Spitfire Percussion... hard to not find what your looking for.


----------



## Ed (Jun 2, 2012)

Speaking of Spit Perc can someone explain why the field drum is in the low category rather than the same one as the rest of the snares?

Also, please out all the toys stuff each of which is only on 1 key, onto a big patch like True Strike does?


----------



## rpaillot (Jun 2, 2012)

Mr. Anxiety @ Thu May 31 said:


> rpaillot - This library sounds fantastic. I use it as my default orch perc library for sure.
> 
> Mr A



I know it takes some times but could you make some short samples so we can judge how the snares sound ? as well as cymbals ? Or maybe you have a demo featuring the percs heavily we can listen somewhere 

Thanks


----------



## Steve Steele (Jun 2, 2012)

blakerobinson and Kralc thanks! I didn't even think to look. :oops:


----------



## Unison (Jun 7, 2012)

Awesome update, judging from the video! What a treat.

Any day now, I guess?


----------



## Steve Steele (Jun 9, 2012)

So many new things are coming out it's driving me crazy! Albion v3 and Albion II – Loegria. It's expected now that Apple could announce new MacPros on the 11th (believe it when I see it), Digital Performer 8 (64-bit) any day now...


----------



## williemyers (Jun 11, 2012)

nightwatch @ Sat Jun 09 said:


> So many new things are coming out it's driving me crazy! Albion v3 and Albion II – Loegria. It's expected now that Apple could announce new MacPros on the 11th (believe it when I see it), Digital Performer 8 (64-bit) any day now...


nightwatch, it's driving us *all* crazy!! But I'd re-write that last line of yours to read, "Apple could announce new MacPros (any day now) and , Digital Performer 8 (64-bit) (believe it when I see it)..."


----------



## williemyers (Jun 11, 2012)

Paul, Christian, et al....
Any further word on Albion v3? It's hittin' a month since you announced and I *REALLY* need those mid-low Brass!!


----------



## Synesthesia (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi chaps,

Its coming very shortly! We have the encoded content back from NI but we have a few days of testing to do and then uploading everything to the server and checking the download process.

We try as hard as possible to not have a broken update..!

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## playz123 (Jun 11, 2012)

Please, by all means take your time and 'do it right'. The world won't collapse if it's not out in 5 minutes.


----------



## RiffWraith (Jun 11, 2012)

playz123 @ Mon Jun 11 said:


> Please, by all means take your time and 'do it right'. The world won't collapse if it's not out in 5 minutes.



No, but it will if it's not out in 10!!!!!!!!


----------



## williemyers (Jun 11, 2012)

Synesthesia @ Mon Jun 11 said:


> Hi chaps, Its coming very shortly! We have the encoded content back from NI but we have a few days of testing to do and then uploading everything to the server and checking the download process.
> We try as hard as possible to not have a broken update..!
> Cheers,
> Paul


*many* thanks, Paul! just wanted to make sure that, in the understandable excitement re: Albion II, that I v.3 hadn't been orphaned?




playz123 said:


> The world won't collapse if it's not out in 5 minutes.


I'm with you Frank, but then....why...is....the...ground....outside my studio......trembling?!?!! :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## ceemusic (Jun 16, 2012)

Just received the email, how should I install v3, on top of v2?
Does it contain just the updated files or can it be installed as a complete new version?

Thanks


----------



## EwigWanderer (Jun 16, 2012)

ceemusic @ 6.16.2012 said:


> Just received the email, how should I install v3, on top of v2?
> Does it contain just the updated files or can it be installed as a complete new version?
> 
> Thanks



In the email you can find a PDF explaining on how to instal v.3.


----------



## midphase (Jun 16, 2012)

Did you read the e-mail? 

Did you read this part specifically:

**** UPDATE INSTRUCTIONS -- please read this PDF!! ****
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... Update.pdf


----------



## ceemusic (Jun 16, 2012)

Yes, I read the email. I just purchased it, I'd like to do one install of v3 instead of downloading v2 then updating again.
I didn't see that option available & why I posted.


----------



## playz123 (Jun 16, 2012)

Okay, is it just me, or am I missing something? In Paul's video it shows a "Brass Mid" folder, which doesn't seem to be included, but it doesn't show a Horns & Bones folder which I do have. Where are the "Brass Mid" instruments shown in the video?? I'm guessing, but were the Brass Mid folder and instruments renamed before the release and the instruments in the Horns & Bones folder are in fact the 'Brass Mid' ones in the video? "Horns/Bones Unison" is shown in the text on page 1 of this thread.  Anyway, here's my current v3 folder structure, so will just carry on and assume it's 'correct'


----------



## Jimbo 88 (Jun 16, 2012)

Got the update! Coool! that's all I can say.


----------



## playz123 (Jun 16, 2012)

blakerobinson @ Sat Jun 16 said:


> Brass Mid is the same folder as Horns & Bones - it just got renamed for the final version so don't panic, everything is there. Hope that clears things up.



Thanks, Blake! Everything was working fine, so no 'panic',  but I do appreciate the clarification and confirmation. Cheers.


----------



## star.keys (Jun 16, 2012)

Can someone post how big is the update (download size)?


----------



## Blakus (Jun 16, 2012)

It is just under 2 gigs. Sounds great by the way! Mid brass, XL cymbals and new ostinatum are going to get a lot of use!


----------



## Aakaash Rao (Jun 16, 2012)

What are these multis I spy?? :D


----------



## Synesthesia (Jun 16, 2012)

A few new multis! And also four new Brunel Loops - the ones starting v3 - each has four patterns spread across the keyboard.

We are not updating the 'new purchase' download for a couple of days just while the update is downloaded by everyone - I'll do another update run on Wednesday for everyone who buys between now and then.

Cheers!

Paul


----------



## Aakaash Rao (Jun 16, 2012)

I don't think I even updated to v2 yet...so I'm sure I'm in for a treat!


----------



## Kralc (Jun 16, 2012)

Wow, amazing update, can't stop playing with the Mid Longs! They're awesome.

Thanks Spitfire!  

edit: Here's a quick demo of the Horns & Bones, some multis and the cymbals 
http://soundcloud.com/clarkaboud/albion-v3-champions/


----------



## MA-Simon (Jun 16, 2012)

Wow. The Horns & Bones are awesome! Thank you! o=< 
With the new round robin legato & all, it's almost like a new library.

Please, PLEASE add this round robin legato thing to the solo strings too!
That would make them so much more usable for me.

Something I noticed:
> The RR Legato feature does not work on the 2 lowest keys in each legato patch, it will play 3 out of 4 reppetitions, is this a bug ore is there simply no other solution?

Now, how about rr on the normal (long) samples too, I love that feature in the new ERA library, Altough I don´t know if these are pre-recorded ore not. ~o) Maybe there can be something done likewise to the shorts? 

Great update!


----------



## Ryan Scully (Jun 16, 2012)

Fantastic update all around Spitfire - Thanks so much for this!!





Ryan :D


----------



## RiffWraith (Jun 16, 2012)

Great update.

The perc > metal shop & hits all say v2. Is it supposed to say v3? Or are these unchanged, and the same nkis from v2?

Also, can someone tell me why the MIDI note data (rts) stops ringing out once the sequencer transport stops? This doesn't happen with other libs....using Cubase ona PC here. Not a problem, just curious.


----------



## dfhagai (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi,

I've downloaded and installed according to the PDF instructions.
The only thing I've got missing is the GUI...
What to do?

Thank 
HD


----------



## marcotronic (Jun 17, 2012)

Awesome Update, Spitfire!!! Thanks a lot! Great sound. Love this lib!!!

Here's a little short doodle I just did with some of the new patches:

http://soundcloud.com/soundrepository/s ... on-v3-test

Marco


----------



## Bernard Duc (Jun 17, 2012)

> Hi,
> 
> I've downloaded and installed according to the PDF instructions.
> The only thing I've got missing is the GUI...
> ...



I had the same problem at the beginning but I restared my DAW and then all was OK!

Great update, by the way!


----------



## paulcole (Jun 17, 2012)

marcotronic @ Sun Jun 17 said:


> Awesome Update, Spitfire!!! Thanks a lot! Great sound. Love this lib!!!
> 
> Here's a little short doodle I just did with some of the new patches:
> 
> ...



Nice sound Marco. I'm just downloading the update now. Looking forward.


----------



## mark812 (Jun 17, 2012)

marcotronic @ Sun Jun 17 said:


> Awesome Update, Spitfire!!! Thanks a lot! Great sound. Love this lib!!!
> 
> Here's a little short doodle I just did with some of the new patches:
> 
> ...



Great sound, Marco!

Which string patch did you use?

Spitfire is an outstanding company, this kind of customer service is such a rarity these days.


----------



## marcotronic (Jun 17, 2012)

mark812 @ Sun Jun 17 said:


> marcotronic @ Sun Jun 17 said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome Update, Spitfire!!! Thanks a lot! Great sound. Love this lib!!!
> ...



Thanks, guys! 

And yeah - definitely - I agree: Spitfire's customer service is really a rarity these days - unfortunately...

However... patches I used in this little piece:
- V1V2Va longs CS
- VCCB longs CS
- V1V2 Octave legato V3
- VCCB Octave longs V3
- Horns & Trombones long
- Brass Low longs V3
- DAR XL Cymbals 1
- WW Hi longs V3

Have fun,
Marco


----------



## paulcole (Jun 17, 2012)

That's a very nice update and thanks to the Spitfire Audio gents.

I did find one low strings stacc or pizz that was distorting badly just in case anyone would like to check that, just in case it's my system.


----------



## dfhagai (Jun 17, 2012)

Restarted and still no GUI....hmmm...


----------



## dfhagai (Jun 17, 2012)

Tried it, not working...
It creats a new one each time...


----------



## british_bpm (Jun 17, 2012)

dfhagai @ Sun Jun 17 said:


> Tried it, not working...
> It creats a new one each time...



Hey there don't know if you got my message but the far quicker way of solving this would be to email us direct at Spitfire, we're good that way.

Did you copy the docs file from your "old" folder?

Look forward to hearing from you via mail.

Christian.


----------



## Synesthesia (Jun 17, 2012)

Just a thought..

Did you definitely copy over the Albion_info files to your new folder? Did you rename the folders as per the instructions? (So that Kontakt is still looking for the correct folder) 

But yes - email us direct for quicker support.

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## devastat (Jun 17, 2012)

Really awesome update, thank you! =o


----------



## Joao Bernardo (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks for this great update!

:oops: can someone confirm distorted notes on Strings Low Pizz TM - G1, A1, B1, F2, G2, B2, for example (C3 middle C).


----------



## Blake Ewing (Jun 17, 2012)

Joao Bernardo @ Sun Jun 17 said:


> Thanks for this great update!
> 
> :oops: can someone confirm distorted notes on Strings Low Pizz TM - G1, A1, B1, F2, G2, B2, for example.



Confirmed on my end - but not for notes you've listed. G3 and D4 (with C4 middle C) are definitely distorted on a few of the repetitions. If you enable the Neighbouring Zones button, not surprisingly, it will also affect the surrounding notes.


----------



## RiffWraith (Jun 17, 2012)

Checked G1, A1, and G3 with all four mic positions loaded - no distortion here in the Low pizz patch, but there is in the Low pizz TM patch. And there are some pitch issues as well, specifically A1 RR4. Do one of you guys want to send along an email?


----------



## british_bpm (Jun 18, 2012)

RiffWraith @ Mon Jun 18 said:


> Checked G1, A1, and G3 with all four mic positions loaded - no distortion here in the Low pizz patch, but there is in the Low pizz TM patch. And there are some pitch issues as well, specifically A1 RR4. Do one of you guys want to send along an email?



Hi Guys, Really am not hearing this at all on any notes. Having been there when we recorded I can tell you we're way off hitting red and we don't let any cherries go by!

Are you referring to the odd bit of finger "buzz" when the strings are being dampened?

Maybe someone could email me an mp3 pointing it out?

Best.

Christian.


----------



## Joao Bernardo (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi Christian,
I've sent you an mp3 link to your spitfire email.


----------



## Martin Brannigan (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks for the fix Blake, that's all fine here now

Martin


----------



## british_bpm (Jun 18, 2012)

Sorry guys, we're not big pizz TM users here so this one slipped through! We'll have a solution for the Kontakt "Player" users ASAP.

Best.

Christian.


----------



## Synesthesia (Jun 18, 2012)

Anyone who doesn't have full kontakt can dl the fix here:

http://spitfiredl-updates.s3.amazonaws. ... M%20v3.nki

Thanks!

Paul


----------



## marcotronic (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks for the quick fix, Paul!

Is this just for Kontakt Player or can we use this fix for full Kontakt, too, if we don't want to fix it manually as decribed...?

Thanks
Marco


----------



## playz123 (Jun 18, 2012)

And while we're on the subject of fixes, could you please put the following on your list for next time. In the GUI for the ostinatum, on my monitor the radio button for Chord is so small I have trouble seeing if I've selected it or not. My eyes are old, but not that old!  If I can remember, I think the word used to be there rather than a button and it was easier to see. In fact, I find many of the controls way too small on the interface. That seems to be by design since I seem to have no problems seeing most other interfaces. Don't look at this a complaint though; simply a request for your consideration.


----------



## paulcole (Jun 18, 2012)

blakerobinson @ Mon Jun 18 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I managed to recreate this on my mac (bizarrely, all was fine on my PC) and narrowed down what was causing it. It just seems to be the Low Pizz TM v3 affected (other TM patches and older v1/v2 patches should still work fine). The fix is relatively simple (though you'll need the full version of Kontakt to do it).
> 
> ...



Thanks for checking that out gents.

Stupid question: Do you need to load the Low Pizz TM v3 first and then the above process? Or is it just a general thing in Kontakt?


----------



## madbulk (Jun 18, 2012)

I think I skipped v2... is there any reason for me to go back and get that, or will a v1 to v3 update going to bring me up to date?


----------



## gaz (Jun 18, 2012)

Based on the upgrade steps, I think you need to upgrade to v2 first, as the v3 upgrade just adds in it's extra content.

I really like Albion, and have upgraded but unfortunately will be out of my studio for 5 weeks so I'll be eagerly waiting my return to try the new addition out! Thanks to all the guys at Spitfire!


----------



## FredrikJonasson (Jun 18, 2012)

madbulk @ Mon Jun 18 said:


> I think I skipped v2... is there any reason for me to go back and get that, or will a v1 to v3 update going to bring me up to date?



I was in the same situation, and they said that if I followed the instructions in the link below I would get both versions installed. 

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws. ... Update.pdf

I'm 99.9% sure it's the same link you got with the v3 mail. It must be, since I never downloaded a separate v2 version.


----------



## FredrikJonasson (Jun 18, 2012)

A great update by the way! Horns & Bones patches sounds fantastic, and the cymbals surely will find their way into much of my music.


----------



## midphase (Jun 18, 2012)

Ok...so can I delete v3 from the names of the Instruments and Multis so that I can get the standard file directory back or will that screw something up?

I've moved everything, it's all working, but it'd be great if I can get the standard Kontakt library file directory working again.


----------

